# Older dog peeing inside because of new puppy.



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up. Wish I knew how to help, but this is beyond me. All I know to recommend is using a product to treat the pee spots and spoiling your senior, who is probably suffering from sibling rivalry.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> Bumping up. Wish I knew how to help, but this is beyond me. All I know to recommend is using a product to treat the pee spots and spoiling your senior, who is probably suffering from sibling rivalry.


 
Thanks for the Bump. We have spoiled Jaxson beyond belief in the house, but I think he is such an outdoor dog that he is jealous Cooper gets to go outside for "WALK" ever 30 mins to an hour, and he doesnt. So he maybe he is doing this so we take him out too.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

MyJaxson said:


> Thanks for the Bump. We have spoiled Jaxson beyond belief in the house, but I think he is such an outdoor dog that he is jealous Cooper gets to go outside for "WALK" ever 30 mins to an hour, and he doesnt. So he maybe he is doing this so we take him out too.


I have seen major episodes of jealousy when a new pup has joined our family, so nothing surprises me in this vein. They know how to get our attention when they need it.

Hoping some of the experts weigh in. RedDogs is one who might be able to help.

Good luck!


----------

